# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Interneti nga Albtelekom - Sherbimi, cilesia etj..

## Njuton

Qe prej pothuajse nje viti kompania e telekomunikacioneve Albtelekom ka shfrytezuar rrjetin e tij kabllor me fije bakri per te shtrire sherbimin internet ne ane te teknologjise se transmetimit ADSL. Numri i abonimeve ka qene me mijera.
Ndihma e abonenteve ne faqen albtelcom.al apo ne numrat e zyrave te albtelekom ka lene per te deshiruar.
Ne kete teme ju ftoj te diskutoni rreth sherbimit dhe gjitheckaje tjeter qe ka dale nga sherbimi i ofruar prej Albtelekom.
Sugjerime:
Nese dikush ka pasur probleme apo pyetje a ka gjetur ne menyre te lehte pergjigje?lidhja e kontrates.Aktivizimi i sherbimit.cilesiashpejtesiakonfigurimi i modemitrrjeti i pc-ve ne shtepine tuajlinja telefonikeinstalimi ne shtepine tuaj etj.
Nje pjese e ceshtjeve mund te jene jashte kompetencave te albtelekom-it, por edhe ato te diskutohen.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## E=mc²

> Qe prej pothuajse nje viti kompania e telekomunikacioneve Albtelekom ka shfrytezuar rrjetin e tij kabllor me fije bakri per te shtrire sherbimin internet ne ane te teknologjise se transmetimit ADSL. Numri i abonimeve ka qene me mijera.
> Ndihma e abonenteve ne faqen albtelcom.al apo ne numrat e zyrave te albtelekom ka lene per te deshiruar.
> Ne kete teme ju ftoj te diskutoni rreth sherbimit dhe gjitheckaje tjeter qe ka dale nga sherbimi i ofruar prej Albtelekom.


Favori i vetem i Albtelecom eshte sepse i ka gati backupet, dhe fibrat optike. Qe mund te punojne shum mire me ADSL. ADSL2 shtrin ne bazen e aftesive  ADSL nga dyfishimin e numrit te te rrymes BITS. Te dhenat e normave qe mund te jete deri ne 24 Mbit/s te rrymes dhe 1,4 Mbit/s ne rrjedhen e siperme ne varesi te distances nga DSLAM ne shtepine e konsumatorit. 
+ ADSL2 eshte i afte per te dyfishuar bandat e frekuencave tipike,  ADSL lidhet nga 1,1 MHz ne 2.2 MHz. Kjo dyshe e rrymes normat e te dhenave te meparshme ADSL2 arin standardin  deri ne 12 Mbit/s, por si i meparshem i standardeve do te pakesoj nga kulmi bitrate pas nje distance e caktuar. 
Gjithashtu i lejon ADSL2 + port bonding. Kjo eshte ajo ku jane te shumta portet fizikisht parashikohet deri ne fund te perdoruesit dhe Bandwidth total eshte e barabarte me shumen e te gjitha portet qe  parashikohet. Pra, nese 2 linja te aftae prej 24 Mbit/s ishin te lidhura ne fund rezultati do te jepte nje lidhje te afte prej 48 Mbit/s. Jo te gjitha kompanite qe prodhojne DSLAM kane zbatuar kete funksionim.  ADSL2 + port bonding eshte i njohur gjithashtu si G.998.x ose G. Bond.





> Sugjerime:
> 
> Nese dikush ka pasur probleme apo pyetje a ka gjetur ne menyre te lehte pergjigje?lidhja e kontrates.Aktivizimi i sherbimit.cilesiashpejtesiakonfigurimi i modemitrrjeti i pc-ve ne shtepine tuajlinja telefonikeinstalimi ne shtepine tuaj etj.
> Nje pjese e ceshtjeve mund te jene jashte kompetencave te albtelekom-it, por edhe ato te diskutohen.


Nuk besoj se ndonjeri e ka marr pergjigjen e sakte nga supporti, pasi 80% e punonjesve jan me nje shkoll te mesme dhe mosha mesatare arin tek 55 vjec. Qe do te thot se jan akoma ato punetoret qe ne fillimet e Albtelekom dhe kan bere nje shkoll poletnikumi te mesme per telekomunikacion, gje qe nuk kan njohuri per lidhjet e networkut apo problemet qe shfaqen tek klienti. Cilesia nuk eshte dhe aq e mire, po te shikosh tarifat, mbi te gjitha eshte nje linje share qe nuk te jep mundesin te jesh i pavarur dhe te kesh nje shpejtesi maksimale dhe jo me perpjestim me 1/8 e shpejtesis qe shkon dhe ne 1/10. Per kontraten mendoj se ka shum burrokraci, pasi interesi i tyre eshte qe te marrin dhe kliente me numra telefonie, po ashtu dhe me sherbimin e Internetit. Me perpara nuk te ndihmonte njeri apo te kerkoje ndihme per konfigurimin e modemit, ndersa tani kan lidhur kontrat me ZTE dhe i marin te konfiguruar per Albtelecom 192.168.1.1. Per instalimin nuk mbajne pergjegjesi, pasi te thon mund ta instalosh dhe vete, po harrojne qe ka dhe nga ato njerez qe nuk din te ndezin kompjuterin dhe nuk kan nje njeri qe ka informacione apo eshte profesionist ne lidhjen e internetit ne shtepin e tyre.

Me pak fjale cdo sherbim i ofruar nga kompania e Albtelecom le shum per te deshiruar ne te gjitha drejtimet. Dhe nuk i ofron aspak komoditet klienteve te saj. Per mendimin tim me mundesit qe ka mund te arij shum me shum, dhe ti japi cilesi maksimale dhe komoditet maksimal dhe me tarifa me te vogla dhe te kenaqshme per xhepat e Shqipetareve.

P.s Shpresoj te kem qene i kuptueshem dhe ne rolin e ADSL dhe perdorimin e saj.

----------


## arbeni_al

Pajtohem totalisht me kete qe ke  shkruar me lart se eshte shume e vertet qe ka shume burokraci dhe shume korrupsion dhe njerez pa nivel ne Albtelekom.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## che_guevara86

Nese ndonjeri ka marre albtelekom te na thote cfare linje ka , sa ka paguar , sa shpejtesi i ka premtuar kompania dhe sa realisht vjen ne shtepine e tij .
Si cdo kompani ne shqiperi dhe albtelekomi ka politike marketingu te dobet dhe jo ne favor te klientit. Albatelekomi kishte fibra optik me Italine shkoi e shtriu gjite ate kabell per te futur internetin nepermjet malit te zi . Kjo eshte disfata me e madhe qe ka bere albtelekomi ne historine e vete , leke qe shkuan dem nga taksat e shqiptarve dhe pune e bere kot dhe prapambetje ne zhvillimn e internetit ne shqiperi. 
Une thashe se mos me keta turqit ndryshoi gje por kur shkova per vit te ri ne shqiperi dhe doja te lidhja nje numer se kishin nje oferte dhe kur vajta te beja kerkesen ahahhahahah  sportelistja(une prisja qe te pyesja per te lidhur nje numer arketarja dmth ajo qe punonte te zyra formacionit  as ma vari fare po fliste ne telefon me nje shoqen e vete kurs une prit prit as i bente pershtypje fare sikur ishte ne shtepi dhe po priste te behej gjellla ) NUMRA SKA  AHHAHAHAHHA . 
Gjithe bota te lut per te marre nje numer dhe te lidhesh nje kontrate kurse ne shqiperi eshte me liste per te marre nje numer qe do e paguash ne fund te fundit do i paguash sherbimin , mirembajtjen etj etj .

BEHET SHQIPERIA ME SHQIPTAR???

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

hahah nuk behet che_guevara jo!
Un kam linje 256/32 ne shpi dhe per mendimin tim eshte shum shtrenjte 25000 ne muaj (me tvsh (ta ve shteti) me duket). Sa per shkeuputjet nuk ka shpesh. sa per ip sharing behet puna kacurrel fare saqe nuk shkarkon dot nga hostimet falas , vetem ne rastin kur ke account premium. Sa per asistencen teknike  , (un e dija qe nuk egzistonte ne fakt haha) , per te ardhur ne shpi nuk behet fjal , shyqyr qe te pergjigjen ne tel dhe  te japin ca modeme ZTI meh nji port qe duhen konfiguruar , jo se eshte gje e veshtire po besoj se ka edhe njerez te tjere qe nuk marin vesh dhe nuk i interson te marrin vesh se e kan per pun tjeter dhe jo per te mesuar konfigurimin e routerit.
Ne fiilim dmth nga fundi i 2008 me kontrate linje 256 (25000 lek ne muaj) te jepnin internet 1024 kbs po tani e kan cuar 256 prap , dhe nuk e kuptoj pse nuk e lan aq  :ngerdheshje:  , besoj se ka qen ndonji lloj marketingu apo ku ta di une.
Nejse ca ti besh kur ske pulen do hash sorren.
Albetelekom kompani shteterore e privatizuar , me cmimin e privatit dhe cilesise e shteterorit.
Nuk bej dot krahasimin e nje linje albtelekom dhe nji linje te nje isp tjeter se aty ku jam un  vetem kablli i albetelekomit shtrihet , po besoj se ne krahasim me isp e tjera vetem kjo puna e qendrushmerise eshte me mire.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Vetem qendrueshmeria,se te tjerat.........................po ja fus nje vrapi...

----------


## francovice

Albtelekom ka linje te mire interneti dhe shpejtesia te vin ashtu sic e ke shkruajtur ne kontrate.
Cmimet nuk jan te arsyeshme jan shume te shtrenjta. Suporti le per te deshiruar.
Internetin, Albtelecom, e shperndan me fibra optike.
Konfigurimi i modemit (nqs ke modemin e marre nga kompania albtelekom "ZTE") nuk eshte i veshtire fare pasi eshte i vetkonfiguruar)
javen e pare pasi ke bere kontraten shpejtesia e interentit eshte 1Mbps kurse pas 1 jave shkon ne shpejtesin e nenshkruar ne kontrate.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ore se shume e kam degjuar ande nga shqiperia shperndahet interneti me fibra optike .... ku ka ***** albtelekomi te sjelle internetin me fibra optike ne shtepi ... kabllo bakeri i keni mjani genjyet veten me fibra optike

Ardi

----------


## Njuton

*Rrjeti i Albtelekom-it.*
Rrjeti me shtrirje te gjere (WAN) nga qyteti ne qytet, i nje firme si Albtelekom, Abissnet etj., perdor linja optike ose radio(wireless). Keto linja kane kapacitet te madh. Ndersa linja nga zyrat qendrore(central office, centrali) perbehet nga tel bakri ose radio. Keto te fundit kane kapacitet te voget, dhe quhen linja te abonentit.
Linja e abonentit ka kapacitet qe shkon ne shume _Mb/s_(mega bit per sekond), por shpejtesia e shfytezueshme nga abonenti eshte shume shume me e vogel sesa kapaciteti i linjes, psh. minimuni i albtelekom ADSL eshte _256 kb/s_ shkarkim.
Qe abonenti te kete fiber optike nga zyra qendrore e ofruesit te sherbimit(ISP) nuk eshte kusht i majftueshem per tu entuziazmuar, por duhet pyetur per shpejtesine dhe cmimimin e sherbimit.
*Nese ju ndodh ndonje defekt.*
Siguroni me saktesi numrat telefonike te mbeshtetjes ndaj klientit. Flisni me ta me qetesi dhe sa me qarte sepse keshtu do te zgjidhen shume probleme. Mbani shenim ndonje te dhene qe do te ju jepet.  Normalisht punonjesit e albtelekom(si dhe te ISP-ve ne pergjithesi) kane pervoje jo te vogel ne perdorimin e web-it dhe kompjuterit, prandaj ju japin edhe shume shpjegime qe shkojne jashte konfigurimit te modemit. 
*Te drejtat e abonentnit.*
Kerkoni me qetesi te drejtat tuaja. Pse nese eshte e nevojshme te mos shkoje dikush ne shtepi te abonentit dhe ti jape sqarime. Merrni numra te disa zyrave qe mund tju ndihmojne.
*Perparesi e albtelekom-it.*
Konfigurimi i modemit ADSL qe kerkohet ne rastin e idhjes me albtelekom-in ju lejon te lidhni me shume se nje kompjuter. Di raste kur 4(kater) familje marrin internet me ane te nje linje te vetme me shpejtesi _1024kbps/256kbps_. Pagesa prej 6000 leke e kontrates ndahet katersh mes familjeve.  Gjithashtu me te degjuar e kam se ka raste kur nje pallat i tere eshte lidhur me nje linje te vetme _2048/512_. Shpejtesia e madhe dhe mosekzistenca e kufizimit ne trafik eshte nje perparesi qe duhet shfrytezuar.
Nese lidh disa familje ne nje modem te vetem askush nuk do tju pyes apo ndaloje nga kjo gje.
*Perparesi te rastesishme.*
Njera prej paketave me cmim 6000 leke/muaj ka shpejtesi 1024 kbps/ 256kbps. Por ne realitet shpejtesia eshte 1024/512. Pra ne ngarkim eshte 512, dyfishi i kontrates. Kjo e permireson shume lundrimin ne web, po jo shkarkimin.
Personalisht jam shume kurioz te di pse eshte lene ky konfigurim i shpejtesise. S'besoj te jete harrese.
Nje artikull.http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...iale&Itemid=64
Albtelekom asnjë investim, kabllot telefonike si rrjeta merimangash  
Me qëllim rritjen e cilësisë së shërbimit telefonik apo shërbimit të pajisjes së qytetarëve me sinjal interneti, Kompania Albtelekom nuk ka bërë asnjë investim në infrastrukturën teknike që nga privatizimi i saj. Kështu, infrastruktura teknike e këtij shërbimi, jo vtëm mbetet në kushte të mjerueshme, por kabulli i përçues i sinjalit telefonik bëhet pengesë edhe në kryerjen e shërbimit të energjisë elektrike, pasi ata janë vendosur në shtylla të njëjta. Në vend që të kalojnë nën tokë, telat e shërbimit telefonik fiks, janë lënë në ambjet të hapur, të varur nëpër shtylla apo në forma të tjera. Kushtet teknike të përcjelljes së sinjalit telefonik, nuk përputhen aspak me tarifat e vendosura nga 5 kompania për qytetarët. 
Nëpërmjet kësaj infrastrukture teknike të amortizuar, Kompania Albtelekom, kohët e fundit ka ofruar edhe një shërbim tjetër për qytetarët, pikërisht  teknologjinë e re të internetit ADSL. Ky shërbim ofrohet nëpërmjet linjës telefonike që qytetari disponon në shtëpi, kundrejt përzgjedhjes së disa paketave që përmbajnë çmimet sipas shpejtësisë së sinjalit. Por, gjendja e infrastrukturës teknike, nëpërmjet të cilës përçohen këto dy shërbime, bie në kundërshtim me Ligjin Nr. 9918, dt. 19.5.2008 për Komunikimet elektronike. I cili përcakton se ofruesi i shërbimit të komunikimeve publike, duhet të sigurojë infrastrukturën efiçente në komunikimet elektronike për të garantuar shërbimet e duhura dhe të përshtatshme në një territor të caktuar. Ndërkaq, nga ana tjetër, rrjeti i komunikimeve elektronike, jo vetëm që është lënë në mëshirë të fatit, por deri më tani  nuk është marrë asnjë masë ndërhyrje në përmirësimin e rrjetit ekzistues. Sipas qytetarëve, sistemi i transmetimit të rrjetit të telekomunikacionit është teje i amortizuar, dhe kjo shpesh herë është bërë shkak në uljen e cilësisë së shërbimit. 
Për të pasur sinjal interneti në shtëpi, zgjodha shërbimin e ofruar nga Kompania Albtelekom, meqenëse kisha edhe një linjë interneti në shtëpi dhe ky shërbim ishte tepër ekomomik dhe i shpejtë sipas reklamës së kompanisë. Shpejtësia varet nga paketa e përzgjedhur më parë që përcakton shpejtësinë e transmetimit. Megjithatë, infrastruktura teknike e këtij shërbimi len për të dëshiruar. Kabujt e telefonik, nëpërmjet të cilëve kryhet edhe shërbimi ADSL, janë të ekspozuar në ambient të jashtëm, të varur nëpër shtylla dhe krejtësisht të pasigurt.  u shpreh për gazetën SOT, familja Sula. Infrastruktura e amortizuar e rrjetit të komunikimeve elektronike të Kompanisë Albtelekom, është i njëllojtë në të gjitha zonat e kryeqytetit, ndërkohë, çdo qytetarë është koshient për këtë fenomen, kur shikon në çdo vend telat e telefonit nëpër rrugë, shtylla dhe të ekspozuar ndaj shiut. Por zonat më problematike është Rr. Mihal Grameno, Allias, Ali Demi etj., ku linjat telefonike janë në një kaos të vërtetë. Kështu, vihet re një mungesë bashkëpunimi midis, kompanisë në fjalë dhe firmave të ndërtimit të rrugëve, në mënyrë që krahas bërjeve të kanalizimeve të shtrihen edhe kabujt telefonik.     
Shërbimi ADSL dhe infrastruktura teknike 
ADSL është shërbimi më i fundit që ofron Kompani Albtelekom, është një teknologji, nëpërmjet të cilës ofrohet sinjali i internetit në shtëpi të qytetarit. Shërbimi merret nëpërmjet linjës telefonike nëse disponon qytetari dhe infrastruktura e teknike është po rrjeti ekzistues. Sipas kompanisë, cilësia dhe shpejtësia e shërbimit varet nga përzgjedhja e paketave që janë në treg nga ana e qytetarit që dëshiron këtë shërbim. Instalimi i këtij shërbimi behët falas. Ana pozitive e shërbimit ishte se eliminonte filozofinë e tarifimit në kohë, pasi me këtë radhë kostoja është fikse pa kufizim kohor. Megjithatë, infrastruktura teknike e këtij shërbimi është në kushte skandaloze, pasi nuk ka pasur asnjë investim për përmirësimin e kësaj infrastrukturës

----------


## francovice

> Ore se shume e kam degjuar ande nga shqiperia shperndahet interneti me fibra optike .... ku ka ***** albtelekomi te sjelle internetin me fibra optike ne shtepi ... kabllo bakeri i keni mjani genjyet veten me fibra optike
> 
> Ardi


Shiko eshte normale qe nuk vin me kabell optik ne shtepi.
Pasi kablli optik shkon te MODULI qe albtelekomi ka shume MODULE sepse vetem ne nje qytet mund te kete mbi 100 te tilla, ajo aty e kthen dhe te vin ne shtepi me tela bakri. Pra fibra optike punon ne baze te impulseve dritore dhe MODULI i kthen keto impulse dritore ne ipmulse elektrike.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Shiko eshte normale qe nuk vin me kabell optik ne shtepi.
> Pasi kablli optik shkon te MODULI qe albtelekomi ka shume MODULE sepse vetem ne nje qytet mund te kete mbi 100 te tilla, ajo aty e kthen dhe te vin ne shtepi me tela bakri. Pra fibra optike punon ne baze te impulseve dritore dhe MODULI i kthen keto impulse dritore ne ipmulse elektrike.


Te gjithe e dime se si funksjonojne fibrat optike por puna eshte qe  nuk ekzistojne. Telekomi shqiptar edhe qeveria e beri si gje te madhe ne ate kohe per te treguar se po ben dicka. Fibrat optike ekzistojne si backbones midis qyteteve edhe qendrave postare mund te ekzistojne edhe qendra te dyfishta neper qytetet e medha. DSL punon deri ne varjacjonin 12000ft-18000ft qe do te thote 3.5 km deri ne 5 km larg qendres se dslam qe edhe vete qytetet e shumta nuk kalojne kete distance prandaj teoria e fibrave optike eshte nje mit I nxjere nga qeveria edhe ptt e asaj kohe. DMARKIM nuk do te thote MODULIM

Ardi

----------


## Dito

Fibrat optike ne shqiperi jane vetem midis qyteteve dhe jo neper qytet, kjo vlen edhe per tiranen.


*Dito.*

----------


## francovice

Se di. Keshtu kam degjuar.
Do pyes se kam te aferm qe punojne ne telekomin shqiptar

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Njuton

sipas www.gazetastart.com Albtelekom-i do te dyfishoje shpejtesine e internetit ADSL.
256 kbps -> 512 kbps etj.
Rritja(dyfishimi) e shpejtesise se aksesit te cdo linje ADSL  do te sjelle rendim te rrjetit backbone. Per te pare se sa reale do te jete kjo rritje ju sugjeroj te beni disa prova qe tani.
Ne linjen e komandes(cmd):
ping -t 217.24.241.205ping -t 217.24.241.206ping -t 217.24.240.4etj.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> sipas www.gazetastart.com Albtelekom-i do te dyfishoje shpejtesine e internetit ADSL.
> 256 kbps -> 512 kbps etj.
> Rritja(dyfishimi) e shpejtesise se aksesit te cdo linje ADSL  do te sjelle rendim te rrjetit backbone. Per te pare se sa reale do te jete kjo rritje ju sugjeroj te beni disa prova qe tani.
> Ne linjen e komandes(cmd):
> ping -t 217.24.241.205ping -t 217.24.241.206ping -t 217.24.240.4etj.


Backbones nuk ngarkohen kure sidomos me nje shpejtesi qesharake 512kbps keto jane budallalliqe mediash. Backbone eshte si nje lan I brendshem I albtelekomit ne varesi te fibres qe ata kane perdorur, fiber me laser ose me drite bje backbone mbarn deri ne 100gbps per cift fibre po nese kane fibra me 12 cifte shqumezoje ate backbone per 12 ne varesi te sa lidhje aktive mban qyteti me nyjen tjeter gje qe eshte nje shifer e madhe me shpejtesine qesharake qe jep albtelekomi. Puna qendron ne linjen qe ka albtelekomi me dhenesin e supermarsit ose MegaISP prandaj pingimi I DNS serverave te brendshem te albtelekomit ose edhe vete gateway te albtelekomit perhere do dale nen 10 milisekonda. Ketu hyn ne pune lidhja e albtelekom me MISP se sa do vije pingu nga www.msn.com ose me openDNS 2.2.2.4. Edhe une qe e kam linjen 30mbps down e 10mbps up pingu im me dns te kompanise del >1ms po kur ping www.msn.com me kthen 4ms ose ngadonjehere me shume varet nga ngarkesa e isp edhe abonentet qe jane aktive ne ate kohe.

Ardi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Njuton

> Backbones nuk ngarkohen kure sidomos me nje shpejtesi qesharake 512kbps keto jane budallalliqe mediash. Backbone eshte si nje lan I brendshem I albtelekomit ne varesi te fibres qe ata kane perdorur, fiber me laser ose me drite bje backbone mbarn deri ne 100gbps per cift fibre po nese kane fibra me 12 cifte shqumezoje ate backbone per 12 ne varesi te sa lidhje aktive mban qyteti me nyjen tjeter gje qe eshte nje shifer e madhe me shpejtesine qesharake qe jep albtelekomi. Puna qendron ne linjen qe ka albtelekomi me dhenesin e supermarsit ose MegaISP prandaj pingimi I DNS serverave te brendshem te albtelekomit ose edhe vete gateway te albtelekomit perhere do dale nen 10 milisekonda. Ketu hyn ne pune lidhja e albtelekom me MISP se sa do vije pingu nga www.msn.com ose me openDNS 2.2.2.4. Edhe une qe e kam linjen 30mbps down e 10mbps up pingu im me dns te kompanise del >1ms po kur ping www.msn.com me kthen 4ms ose ngadonjehere me shume varet nga ngarkesa e isp edhe abonentet qe jane aktive ne ate kohe.
> 
> Ardi


C'eshte e verteta ping-u i adresave te albtelecom nuk del kurre  10ms por 30-40 ms e me teper.
Ndersa dyfishmi i shpejtesise nuk do te jete i pergjithshem sic kuptohet nga artikulli i gazetes Start. Dyfishim te shpejtesise(pergjysmim te cmimit) ka vetem per "ADSL PRO" me IP STATIK (REALE) sic i quan ofertat Albtelecom-i. Pra 512 -> 1024, 1024 -> 2048 dhe 2048 -> 4096. Kontratat e tjera kane nje lloj uljele te tarifes mujore.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Gjende mire po behet dicka ne drejtim te regullimit te sherbimit te internetit kjo  ka rendesi. Po nje gje nuk kuptoj une cfare quani ip statike reale ne shqiperi se ne shqiperi me sa di une cdo abonent ip reale ka te klasit c e keni fjalen per ip te dedikuar?

Ardi

----------


## Njuton

Adresat IP jane dy llojesh:
publikeprivate
Ne faqen e konfigurimit te modem-ruterit tim adresa qe merret nga Albtelekom ne nderfaqen pppoe eshte 10.100.130.150 dhe ndryshon nga lidhja ne lidhje,  gateway 10.100.0.1. Keto jane adresa private ne intervalin 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255. 
Kompjuterat e lidhur ne modem-ruter qe ka 4 porta Ethernet dhe Wireless Access Point marrin adresa(nga modem-ruteri) 192.168.1.2 , .3 etj. dhe gateway 192.168.1.1. Edhe keto quhen adresa private ne intervalin 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.255.255. 
Si kompjuterat ne rrjetin tim lokal marrin adresa private ashtu edhe modemi qe lidhet me rrjetin e Albtelekom merr gjithashtu adrese private.
Per sa i perket adreses publike, ajo mund te shihet permes faqeve si www.speedtest.net dhe eshte  79.106.109.27. Kjo adrese mund te ndryshoje; edhte e perbashket per shume abonente dhe quhet adrese publike.

Ne kontrate termi 'IP dinamik' perdoret per tipin e lidhjes qe merr ne modem adrese IP private dhe nje adrese publike te perbashket per shume abonente dhe qe kjo e fundit mund te ndryshoje.
Ndersa temi 'IP statik' tregon se do te kesh nje adrese publike tenden.

----------


## ViRuSi_ZeRo

Mos shpresoni kot qe te keni nji linj interneti te shpejt edhe te sigurt :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:   Ne shqiperi Isp-ja me e mir per linj intrerneti eshte ABCOM .nga kjo isp mer nji pjes te linjes edhe albtelekomi...

----------


## gesti_7

> Mos shpresoni kot qe te keni nji linj interneti te shpejt edhe te sigurt  Ne shqiperi Isp-ja me e mir per linj intrerneti eshte ABCOM .nga kjo isp mer nji pjes te linjes edhe albtelekomi...


mos eshte e anasjellta gje??? une di qe te gjitha ISP-te kane linje backup-i me ALBTELEKOM-in. Ndoshta dhe gabohem por keshtu kam degjuar nga disa shoke qe punojne neper ISP te ndryshme.
Gjithsesi Albtelekomi per nga kapacitetet qe ka duhet te jete me i miri, por sherbimi ndaj klientit dhe gatishmeria qe kane punonjesit per ti ardhur ne ndihme le shume per te deshiruar. Gjithsesi ndoshta me ndryshimet qe do i beje Turku ndoshta do te behet me mire, dhe do arrihet nje sherbim ndaj klientit me cilesi. Problemi me kete eshte ne fakt ngaqe telekomi ka nje infrastrukture shume te shperndare dhe shume prej teknikeve apo inxhiniereve neper rrethe mendojne akoma se jane ne shtet dhe nuk e kane idene e kultures se punes. Mendojne akoma se ekziston ai "i njohuri" i tyre qe i futi ne pune.
Gjithsesi, per momentin, asnje ISP nuk mund te jete me mire se ALBTELEKOMI ne Shqiperi, per vete faktin e kapaciteteve qe ka dhe sigurise se interkonjeksionit qe ka me Italine, qe me cdi une i ka nen uje fibrat optike (ndoshta dhe gabohem).

----------

